
Ask HN: Is there a browser extension that re-flows heavily paginated articles? - brownbat
Readability and similar extensions reflow pages, but I haven&#x27;t found one that pulls clickbait all onto one page yet, despite widespread hate for unnecessary pagination.[0] Am I missing one, or is it too challenging to have an extension understand so many unique templates?<p>[0] Discussion of pagination blues here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=4605904
======
kawera
I use PageOne, works well on many sites: [http://globalmoxie.com/blog/page-
one-safari-chrome-extension...](http://globalmoxie.com/blog/page-one-safari-
chrome-extension.shtml)

------
coreyp_1
I despise clickbait.

